# Finding a double back tape that leaves no residue



## scjetson (May 22, 2016)

I use double back tape to join templates to wood for my bandsaw to follow. The problem is the tape I have been using leaves a gummy residue when removed. It is a real pain to get it off prior to finishing. Does anyone have a tape brand that they have used with no residue when pulled off?

Thanks! Jon


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Double sided tapes are highly variable in their performance. This is the one I like the best, I have had no problems with it ever.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

This is probably a similar product as the one Bondo linked to. It's insanely sticky, but it does not leave a residue.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01B25SZI0

Tip: If you do buy it, you must tear off pieces rather than cut them with scissors. The scissors will seal the edge so tightly that you cannot get the top sheet off to expose the top adhesive surface. I only learned this after watching a video on the manufacturer's site.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Use turners tape, strong enough to hold wood on a lathe but releases easy and no residue. I get mine from woodcraft.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Here is what I use:

https://www.woodcraft.com/products/double-sided-tape-1-x-36-yards

Sticks like crazy, no residue.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Here is what I use:
> 
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/double-sided-tape-1-x-36-yards
> 
> ...


$20 for a 36 yd roll of double sided tape is insane. They sell that at my Woodcraft too. If that's all you have access too, I guess you have no choice, but instead, I go down to the PGA Superstore and buy narrow grip tape, which is the same thing, for $7.

I had assumed Jon's original post was referring to plain old double sided tape like that. Now that I look back, that might not have been a correct assumption, since he doesn't mention what he's using that leaves residue.

Edit: I wasn't calling you insane, BTW. It's Woodcraft. I mean, it's double sided masking tape, and $20 for a roll is highway robbery.


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

No problem, I know what you mean. When I bought it was on sale. I think it was $10-12. Not cheap by any means, but it was the only place I could find it. I lasts forever though. I'm still on the original roll I bought several years ago.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I use carpet tape. As mentioned above, use box cutter blade to cut it not scissors.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

> Here is what I use:
> 
> https://www.woodcraft.com/products/double-sided-tape-1-x-36-yards
> 
> ...


At 18 cents a foot Woodcraft has a pretty good price if it holds. 3M tape with the plaid look on the roll is probably the best out there, but it's a bit more costly. You won't get any movement between the pieces you're trying to duplicate. Carpet tape is pure trash for woodworking if you are serious about accuracy….. . Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

This is the best I have found. You will throw carpet tape away. lol

I pay 26.33 for a 200' roll


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> At 18 cents a foot Woodcraft has a pretty good price if it holds. 3M tape with the plaid look on the roll is probably the best out there, but it s a bit more costly. You won t get any movement between the pieces you re trying to duplicate. Carpet tape is pure trash for woodworking if you are serious about accuracy….. . Jerry (in Tucson)
> 
> - Nubsnstubs


Yes, but 6 cents is better 

I've had a good experience with the product I posted a link to. It sticks rock solid, so accuracy wouldn't be a problem. I use it for things I need that strength for. The problem with it is getting the parts separated. If it's holding a template for flush router bit trimming, it's a bear.

The grip tape works for me. It holds tight and releases reasonably easily. I use lots of it. In fact I just bought three rolls last weekend at the PGA Superstore.

Rich (in Tucson, too)


----------



## scjetson (May 22, 2016)

Thank you all for the excellent feedback and choices! Jon


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

The woodcraft tape will hold a square block of hard wood 8X8X4onto a lathe faceplate form start to finish of a bowl. You can't pull it apart, you have to slide a putty knife in between the two pieces and they will come right apart. The tape will peel off the wood and leave no residue. Yes it is a little expensive, but so is your time to clean up the mess the cheaper tapes make. A little goes a long way. I use 1" and 3" wide depending on my project.


----------

